# Giant TCR advanced review part one



## ajh (Jun 14, 2004)

I finally have the TCR advanced together with the parts from my old Trek 5500. 

To summ up the bike I have the T- mobile frame in size M. Weight on the frame is 995 with clamp and FD adapter. The fork is 335 uncut. The parts are DA 9spd with Ksyrium Elites, a Kore Scandium Seatpost that I had laying around, Fizik Aliante carbon saddle, USE Hbar and a TTT Less stem. 

This is not the lightest bike but I have a silver dream that will be much lighter. So stay tuned for that review as well. 

Now for the ride. My first ride was towing my daughter in her trailer and I did not have any ghost shifting up steep hills or under accelleration. The handling was great as well. 

The second ride was Moday and I have to say that this bike is great. It handles like a race car and has great maners. I was riding over a wood bridge, a flat section, a false flat, a steep incline and a fast downhill with a hard right at the end and all was better than with the Trek. 

I finished my normal week of riding including a fast training crit last night and all is great.

I always had chain rub on the FD when pushing hard in the big ring on the Trek and this was gone on the TCRa. I do have to say that if you test this unit make sure that it does not have the carbon stem as this is one of the worst that I have riden since Profile made a quill stem in light cro-mo. It was so flexy that I immediately replaced it. The ride was stiff but not too stiff. I felt more of the road but it was not anoying. I was tried sprinting as well and this felt snappier than my old bike. 

I do think that this is one of the best ways to test a bike because the only difference in the bikes is the frame fork and seatpost. I am not teased into a better feel with better parts as well. This frame alone has not added much speed but it has added to my rides with its great carving turns and stiff BB as well as almost equal comfort to my Trek. 

I have desended at 40 and there have not been any of the speed wobbles that many have described on the normal TCR. 

My next review will be my new Silver dream TCR advanced with full Dura Ace 10, Rolf Elan Aero wheels, Zero G Ti brakes and Ritchey WCS stem and bars.


----------

